# How long does it take to litter train



## alleigh826 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wondering. I had bedding completely covering the bottom of his cage, but he was pooping everywhere. I cleanded it out and only put the bedding and some hay in his litterbox and gave him a blanket to lay on. How long does it normally take?Allison


----------



## Spring (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Allison! 

I just litter trained Poppy now that she is in her new cage. 

I just put a litter box in with some of her old dirtied up litter, hay, and clean litter. She got the idea within a few days. I just kept cleaning up the pee mess and poops outside the litter boxand keptputting them back in the litter box. 

It might take awhile for him to adjust completely to the litter box, and there probably will be a few stray poops, but it just takes patience. . Rabbits tend to learn extremely quickly how to use their litter boxes!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2007)

Within a few days about 75% of the pee and maybe 50% of the poos were in the box for me. I found that if they&#39;re in a smaller area, they&#39;re more reliable. Also, they will never poo solely in the box.


----------



## jam224 (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw your recent posts and your new bunny is still a baby, so I wouldn&#39;t expect him to be littertrained very quickly. As he gets older and once he&#39;s neutered, his litterpan habits should vastly improve! Here are a couple of my favorite litterpan/littertraining sites:

#1. From http://www.rabbit.org/chapters<WBR>/san-diego/behavior/litter<WBR>_train.html]Litterpan Training Tips[/url]:
"What is the age of your rabbit? Do not expect a baby bunny to be totally litterbox trained-they are still young. That would be like expecting a newborn baby to be toilet trained. Their bladder control increases as they mature. Be patient with very young, unaltered rabbits."

#2. http://www.rabbit.org/chapters<WBR>/san-diego/behavior/litterbox<WBR>_setup.html]Setting Up Your Bunny&#39;s Litterbox[/url]

Also, I would recommend having your new bunny be checked out by a vet. Not only to make sure that he is in good health, but pet stores are *notorious* for not sexing their bunnies correctly!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Some bunnies may take a while, and others maybe a day, like my three, I just put the litter tray in there and they used it! lol 

But, like Missycove said, there&#39;s no way they will do all the poops in there!

One other thing though, don&#39;t put to much effort into it yet, often what happens is people work hard to train young bunnies, then they reach sexual maturity and POOF! all the hard work is out the window and the have to begin again!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2007)

Depends on the bunny, how old she is, and if she&#39;s spayed or not. Michaela&#39;s right, puberty often sends all littertraining out the window. I have one girl who despite all efforts refuses to be littertrained even after two years.:rollseyes

The others only took a few days, even the two that hadn&#39;t seen a litterbox at all for their first year and a half of life. Usually it&#39;s a matter of finding out where they want the litterbox, sometimes having multiple, and how they like it. For example, my 3 littertrained permanent buns like having a hay rack above their litterbox. My foster bun doesn&#39;t like the hay rack. And if he had one litterbox with hay in it, he&#39;s sit outside of it and eat hay while pooping on the floor. So I have to give him two side-by-side litterboxes with hay covering one or both of them and then he has perfect litter habits. It just took some experimentation.


----------



## Jenni (Jan 28, 2007)

My bun did very well after a few days. And then she had some relapses...like peeing on the couch.

After her spay she developed perfect litter habits over the course of a few months. She never pees or poos outside her cage or box.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2007)

It depends really, my two picked it up within a day. Now they are so used tousing a litter boxthat they very rarely poop anywhere else, even when they are out in their run! Don&#39;t worry if your bun takes a little longer though, some buns take a while to get the hang of it.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 28, 2007)

Floppy for the most part trained himself. We had a little plastic castle type house for him and he used it as his potty instead of his home, so I placed a kitty litter pan under it and that was that. Much easier than training puppies!!


----------

